# Game 28:Wolves(14-13) @ Heat(18-13)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

@









*Sheefo's Keys To The Game:*Where to start. Basically try to not give Wade a lot of open shots. Just contest every shot of his. If that can stop him from getting off to a good start, he will have a lesser effect on the game. If he cataches the ball outside the 3-point arc, back off. He is not the best of 3 point shooters. I would also much rather have him beat us with shots than dunking on us all game. As for Shaq, there is not an answer for him. Just double him, don't foul. Getting back to open players after double teams will be huge though. Jason Williams, James Posey, and I guess Antione Walker can all hit those open threes after double teams. Don't let Haslem get those easy mid-rangers on us. Basically let Shaq and Wade beat us. If we contain the other guys to under 10 or so each, we can win. Run with the ball to get Shaq tired. On the offensive end, Eddie should stay outside the Arc a lot of Shaq guards him. If he guards KG, he needs to face up and take Shaq with pump fakes all day. This is easier said than done, but I think this team is beatable.

*Prediction:*L
*Prediction Record:*(14-13)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, tis a first game of year. 

Timberwolves need to find answers for Shaq. If no, we'll be killed, simple as that. Who will take care of Dwyane's athleticism? Hardly. Right now, I am saying there is not certain they are able to nab this game with Denver's loss to Spurs last night. The Wolves didnt seem to be emphasizimg on Denver's losses, therefore they didn't get away from it that much.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well there has not been any type of answer for Shaq. So I would much rather let Wade and Shaq go off and contain the other guys I guess.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well end of the first quarter and the wolves are up 23-15. We are playing tremendous defense. Wally is not doing good at all though. He is missing a lot of open layups and shots. Offensively we are doing good, but we missed 8 straight at one point. Griffin is doing tremendous against Shaq, and has only 1 foul thus far. McCants pulled a horrible layup in transition... Sort of make me grit my teeth. But he has 5 in the first. Go wolves!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well McCants is pretty wild right now. Defense is falling apart. Only a 4 point lead right now.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Someone give Huddy the memo that he should probably pass the ball sometime.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Too many 1st quarter turnovers for the Heat. Playin' better now though.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

DBurks2818 said:


> Too many 1st quarter turnovers for the Heat. Playin' better now though.



Yeah our defense is def. breaking down without KG and/or Griffin. 


Kandi is back for this one. 6 more fouls I guess.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Man this team plays sooooooo much better with KG in the game. Wolves up by 9. Game is on KSTC guys, tune in.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow Wade is amazing.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Man are we lacking right now. Huddy should not be shooting. 


Please stay home on Williams. 2 point game now.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

We basically can not get any type of offense set up when Huddy is running the offense because he dribbles too much. Let Jaric walk it up please. Get the ball to Eddie like we did in the first.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wow, Wade with 6 and Shaq with only 8 in the first half? What's going on?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wolves up 44-41 at half now. Very good play by the Wolves right now. The reason why we are in this one? rebounds. 19-19. That has been the key all season for us. Wolves have done what they can defensivly and more.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well we're up at the half..but wade and shaq have only 12 points combined...and we're only up by 3(44-41) eddie is looking good


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Wow, Wade with 6 and Shaq with only 8 in the first half? What's going on?



We are playing good defense and we have some luck and deterimination on our side!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

That's good to hear. I'll be back in ND in a week or so, and I'll be able to contribute to these threads while watching the games.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wolves losing for the first time.... As wade gets an AND 1


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Man this is not looking like the Wolves in the first half. But oh well. We are down by 5 now. We just need to stay within striking distance. KG should drive in. Hassell is horrible. I am getting frustrated now.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

9 point game. 18-3 run. Its getting ugly really quick. 

Jaric tried bringing it up to call a timeout and loses the ball! That turned into 2 points... Why?? Stupid mistakes.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

why!?!?!?!!....we suck lol...utah is going to be 1 game back if we lose and they play tonight 2


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah we are getting demolished. Honestly, nothing is going right. We need a player like Artest on this team.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Basically one to throw into the loss column. This has got to be one of the most embarrassing games I have ever seen as my time as a wolves fan. I do not see another win anytime soon though. I guess my prediction record will improve lol.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

that was ugly...need to make a move now if we want to win this division


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Lost in Miami won't make a trip back to play vs Dallas any better. Dallas is a contender team this year.

One game led to another.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

We are only a half game up on Utah... This is starting to suck.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah this isnt goign to be good with the schedule we have coming up


----------

